# Finally ready for new home



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been looking though the wonderful archive here, but am having trouble finding advice on moving our indoor-living pigeons to their new outdoor home. 

After many delays, we are almost finished with an 8ftx12ft loft for them. Three walls are solid and the front wall is half-inch hardware cloth. The floor is 12in concrete squares and it has a metal roof. At the moment it is like a giant shed. 
I am now building their living quarters in the protected back corner. Any suggestions you might have for giving them a secure, comfortable home will be most gratefully appreciated.

I have four birds total: a feral rescue, a fancy rescue, and two oops babies. They live indoors, but get a few hours/day outside in a temporary flight pen. These guys are used to a climate-controlled environment. We live in Austin, TX and they seem just fine outside when the weather is in the 90's, but they rarely spend time outside when it is colder than the 60's.

It is almost November and the average low is expected to be 49 degrees. Is that too cold for first-time outdoor birds? Our first frost is expected at the beginning of December and the last frost is expected at the end of February. 

Any ideas or advice for us to make this transition a happy one for the birds?

Thanks,
Claire


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

Did I put this question in the wrong section? I was sure there would be others who have transitioned indoor birds to outdoors. 

I'm really just wanting to know if I'll need to add supplemental heat and at what temps I should expect them to start to be uncomfortable. From what I've read pigeons are cold hardy, but I wonder if the fact that mine have only experienced a small range of temps their entire lives will make them have a hard time.

-C


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

They will adjust just fine and might even be healthy because of it. I have hand raised a number of birds inside and then placed them in the loft with the other birds where it gets below zero in the winter time. I have never lost one from cold weather.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Going from inside to outside when it is beginning to get cold out now may make it a bit rougher on them.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I think they will be fine too...........it doesn't get horribly cold where you live. I would check the forecast and put them out the morning when you know there will be at least two or three days of relatively mild weather (for this time of year). As long as they have some place dry and sheltered they should be fine with the temps. Make sure the loft is secure in other ways......strong to prevent access of other critters four and two legged, big and small that may want to do the birds harm.


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

They will have secure inner living quarters that will not have any drafts. I think we'll have enough nice days for the next month that I hope they'll be getting used to it before the first frost. 

I see that the forecast for November is mostly lows in the mid 50s, but by the end of the month it will be in the mid 40s. I'm hoping their double insulated home will keep the temps 10-20 degrees warmer than that. 

I'm planning to add a thermosyphon to the loft to keep things warm, but I won't realistically get it finished before December.

I'll post pix in the next day or two. 

Thank you so much for the advice!

-Claire


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Pigeons acdtually do really fine with the cold. Also....there is a difference between a draught and open air. I am in NJ and I have open ventilation areas on the loft. It is getting to freezing now at night and it is open to the outside air. In anothe month the water will be frozen in the morning when I change it. The birds do fine in this and it is warmer where you are so you don't need the extra insulated as long as it is dry inside. Enjoy!!


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for the reassurance. I am like a lizard--love the heat, can't stand the cold--and I keep assuming my birds are babies about it like I am. 

Even though they get daily time outdoors, I am hoping that full-time outdoor living will make them healthier and happier.


----------

